# Up close with a couple of White Pointers



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice shark


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

is that the caption comp? if so i want in!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

side note... was that taken off the Gold Coast? Looks to be the Goldie in the background.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to think I hated my job, but I hate yours more.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nezevic said:


> Looks to be the Goldie in the background.


there is a background?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

nezevic said:


> side note... was that taken off the Gold Coast? Looks to be the Goldie in the background.


Why the F**K are you looking at the background for man!!!!! Geez who's got that "man card revoked" picture. Insert it here!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

The blond is ripped! I think I need 1000 sit-ups STAT, just to feel worthy.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

after a second look i noticed shrk in the photo too

wayne


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohhhhh dear , if that blonde ever farted , it would be just fairy floss


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What shark ?

I can see why they are considered to be dangerous.


----------



## wearebeingwatched (Jan 31, 2008)

ive looked closely at that picture for at least 20 minutes and I cant figure out what kind of downrigger is that


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Howd you miss the kayak? bottom right corner, have another look:










No wonder we keep getting run down on the water :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

So no-one's noticed the cat yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> So no-one's noticed the cat yet?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: My wife just looked at me weird. I guffawed and snorted.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

gonetroppo said:


> Howd you miss the kayak? bottom right corner, have another look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the shark is vomiting the yakker up


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't see any cats.

Is this a quizz photo? Must be small, maybe pussies.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Can't see any cats.
> 
> Is this a quizz photo? Must be small, maybe pussies.


Ding ding! 
Thankyou.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So glad the expectation set by the title was met.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ummm..

I failed maths....but I reckon there are 4 white pointers, or is that two pairs.

Hang on, I deny reading this post entirely, and am certainly not amused....very much....( a lie)

Cheers all andybear   :twisted:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Zed said:


> The blond is ripped! I think I need 1000 sit-ups STAT, just to feel worthy.


Yeah, but the brunette is taking the weight of the shark.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

DaveyG

1 Are they your crew?
2 If answer to 1 is "yes", are they available for kayak charters?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

_Nice_ rod holders ;-)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

this is ridiculous - this thread keeps coming to the top of the most active
ok everyone - all have a turn at posting to the thread and we can keep it there 8)


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

eagle4031 said:


> this is ridiculous - this thread keeps coming to the top of the most active
> ok everyone - all have a turn at posting to the thread and we can keep it there 8)


Bump.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

andybear said:


> Ummm..
> 
> I failed maths....but I reckon there are 4 white pointers, or is that two pairs.
> 
> ...


Andy the title is totally misleading, they are tanned pointers by the looks of it


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

ELM said:


> _Nice_ rod holders ;-)


I didn't get it......(statement, not question   )

Cheers andybear


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Not just a shark here, I reckon there's a couple of nice 'Sweetlips' behind it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ranger looks OK after the makeover. Who's his friend though?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

andybear said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > _Nice_ rod holders ;-)
> ...


Well I ain't asking about the one's fitted to the boat, and I am not talking about my fishing "rod", if that's what is confusing you Andy?


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been on a few charter trips and I've never seen crew like this. I'll bet this operator is cleaning up! I can just imagine the scenario now. 'Hey love, can you hold this while I bait my hook....' :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Are we supposed to be looking at the Shark (hope so) ?


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Davey G said:


> nice shark


Great post ! Im keen to hook into a couple !!!!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i gave this post a bump
cannot look at yaks all the time


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

ELM said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > ELM said:
> ...


Me neither, Andy... could be the "ol' grey mare" syndrome kicking in... "She aint what she used to be!" or "we aint what we used to be?"

I thought blondes were supposed to be dumb... the brunette's got the bitey end!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

:shock: Hope they are using sunscreen......- else they'll end up pink pointers.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

But where are the tatts??


----------

